# Tail Bobbing



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok so I came home from work today and the budgies are napping which is not unusual, however Zircon seems to have tail bobbing going on and some watery stool. I changed the paper last night before bed and the dropping were normal overnight. He is moulting but I don't think this would cause tail bobbing. I'm not sure if I am over reacting but after losing Aztec I get concerned when anything is out of the ordinary and I am wondering if I should monitor him or take him to a vet right away. He has been acting completely normal before this, no nasal discharge. :S

:feedback:


update: I have lined the bottom of the cage with white paper to monitor, I have to leave for a few hours. Zirci woke up from his nap and is acting completely normal like a maniac.. chirping.. preening kiwi.. so I do hope I am over reacting. I did however make an appointment for tomorrow morning at 11. I will monitor his droppings and see how he is acting tonight and through the night to morning.. and see if I need to keep the appointment or cancel but at least I have an available appointment and soon unlike Aztec who had a Monday appointment and didn't make it through the weekend. any advise still accepted on this!!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh lacey I'm sorry my friend.Is zircon doing any better since then?Hopefully he's gonna be alright very soon.Sending you some comforting prayers for zircon.glad he's got a vet appointment soon to be sure.
Maybe he was just alittle stressed out for awhile.keep us informed and we're here for you


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh Lacey I'm sorry Zircon isn't feeling well. Hopefully it's nothing. After losing Aztec I'm not surprised you're a bit wary about his general health and habits. We were the same way after Holly died, and we still kind of are. See if your vet can do a fecal tri-chrome, as that is going to be your best best of finding anything though his feces. Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and Zircon. Good luck at the vet tomorrow.

-Kristen*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lacey,

Take a look at Zircon tonight when he's sleeping and determine if you believe he still has a tail bob. 
Remember a slight tail bob is normal. 
I would only be concerned if the tail is moving in a pronounced fashion which would be about 1/2" with each breath.

If you have Essential Oil of Eucalyptus, you can put a drop or two in hot water in a crock pot or warm mist humidifier near the cage. 
If Zircon is having respiratory issues causing a pronounced tail bob the warm mist will help clear his airways.

The stress of a molt can cause the droppings to be more watery than normal. 
As you indicate his droppings look normal now, there is a good chance the molt is/was the cause.

Please let us know tomorrow if you take Ziron in for an appointment and give us an update on how he's doing.

Sending lots of healing energy and prayers for your little Ziron. :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lacey, I'm sorry to hear little Zircon seems to be not feeling his best lately . As FaeryBee pointed out, I wouldn't be surprised if the molt is what was causing the intermittent watery poop. I know I notice that when my budgies start a molt. 

If you are worried that something just isn't right, either about the tail bob or the poops, it's of course best to have him see your vet. Good luck to the little guy. Keep us posted .


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone.. when I got home and looked in the cage there was only one or two spots that looked a little watery, also in sleeping he did not have a pronounced tail bob as I saw earlier. Kiwi however had a slight night fright when I came and peeked on them.. in which then stressed Zirci out.. it did not last long because I turned the light on quickly and started talking to them to calm them down. kiwi stayed clung to the side of the cage for a while then dropped down to a perch.. and zirci came over and sat next to her where they are both now sleeping.

I do not have eucalyptus oil but it is something I will look into. I will be up early to check on them and determine whether I should keep the appointment. Since they are both molting they did bicker some earlier so maybe Zirci was stressed about this while napping? I am not sure because I had been at work.. so maybe this was just something between them and is over and done with? hmm..

here is what I saw when I was home from work, I took a video and just now uploaded it to youtube so you guys can take a peak and help me out.. 





and here is a video I just now took





I would compare it to kiwi.. but her longer tail feathers have come out with this molt so it is hard to compare! please tell me I am overreacting!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lacey,

There is definitely a marked difference in the amount of tail bobbing shown in the first video compared to the second.

What I see in the second video looks completely normal.

I think for your own peace of mind, you may be better off to keep the appointment you made for Zircon with your Avian Vet today.

Getting a professional Avian Vet's opinion with regard to your budgie's health is always best when there is any concern. 
Forum members really have no way to access the situation and aren't qualified to make a diagnosis.*


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks Deb I was thinking that too but this morning when I woke up and looked over at the cage his tail was completely still! All poops were normal too! I think kiwi flying around may have shook him up last night. He is very active right now and chirping and playing.. 
I called the vet and before cancelling they assured me there is an avian vet there tomorrow in case I would need to reschedule. 
if between now and they I have any question as to if he is having this issue again or just stressed I will not hesitate to take him in!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Given the facts that there is no tail bobbing, the dropings are normal and there will be a vet available tomorrow should Zircon need to be seen, I believe you've made a very wise decision. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Happy go lucky Zirci this morning!!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Super cute!!! Zircon looks energetic this morning. 
I'm glad he's better!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is wonderful to see little Zircon so happy and active!*


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone!! I can be such a worry wart!! But I just love them so much and would hate for anything bad to happen!! He seems back to his chirpy little self! Must have been stressed out yesterday.. Kiwi is happily preening his pinnie covered head before bed  what cuties!


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad Zircon is just fine  

He and Kiwi are both so adorable! He does look rather itchy, though--poor little guy!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lacey, I'm glad to hear that Zircon is better! I'm sure it's such a relief.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

yay I'm so glad zircon is doing so much better.he is cute as can be. Blessings my friend.


----------

